# Strain Lineage



## ozzydiodude

Here is a list of the lineage of most popular strain. I found it at ICMag 

*A*
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
Apollo&#8217;s Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
Arjan&#8217;s Haze #2 (Green House) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry

*B*
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
Bangi &#8220;aka Congo&#8221; (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marley&#8217;s Collie X Blue Russian
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB]
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
Bomber&#8217;s Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X &#8220;a Secret Strain&#8221;
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
Bubba Kush
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
Buddha&#8217;s Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan


----------



## ozzydiodude

C
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
Cheese (Big Buddha&#8217;s) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern Kentucky
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
Congo &#8220;aka Bangi&#8221; (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen

D
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
Dawg (??) Aesop&#8217;s Fables Fox X Grapes
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica


----------



## ozzydiodude

E
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights &#8220;early genotype&#8221; X White Special &#8220;early genotype&#8221;
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow

F
F&#8217;N&#8217;Blue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin&#8217; Incredible
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fiji&#8217;s Island
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1
G
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdog&#8217;s East Coast Sour Diesel v3
Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
God&#8217;s Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
Gordy&#8217;s Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C&#8217;99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
Gypsy&#8217;s Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash


----------



## ozzydiodude

H
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
Haley&#8217;s Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
Haze Special (KC Brains) Neville&#8217;s Haze X K.C.606
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
Highend (Legends) Rene X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
Hoosier Hoot&#8217;n&#8217;Hollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow

I
Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1

J
J.J.&#8217;s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marley&#8217;s Collie X Early Pearl?
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Blueberry
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47

K
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
Hawaiian
Kali&#8217;s Bliss (Reeferman) Reeferman&#8217;s Cambodian X Cinderella 99
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X William&#8217;s Wonder
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airborne&#8217;s G13 X Cinderella 99
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
King&#8217;s Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmatha&#8217;s Blueberry X Aloha 98
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic


----------



## ozzydiodude

L
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry X BogBubble
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid

M
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
Mal&#8217;Sp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
Marley&#8217;s Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reeferman&#8217;s G
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X &#8220;a parent of Kwiksilver&#8221;
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant

N
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
Neville&#8217;s Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
Neville&#8217;s Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Jack Herer
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Holland&#8217;s Hope X Skunk #1
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian


----------



## ozzydiodude

O
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
Odin&#8217;s Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2

P
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black &#8220;aka Burmese&#8221;
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Holland&#8217;s Hope X Skunk #1
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]

Q
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2

R
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Holland&#8217;s Hope
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
Red Haze (??) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Panama Red
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
Reeferman&#8217;s G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
Reeferman&#8217;s Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSC&#8217;s Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSC&#8217;s Herijuana Indica pheno
Reeferman&#8217;s Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reeferman&#8217;s Northern Lights #5
Reeferman&#8217;s Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
Reeferman&#8217;s Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
RFK = NL X Shiva
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
Rock Bud &#8220;aka Soma A+&#8221;(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican


----------



## ozzydiodude

S
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
**** (Mr. Nice) the Original &#8220;Afghani X Skunk&#8221; (SSSC&#8217;s?)
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) &#8220;Big yielding phenotype&#8221; X White Afghani
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
Spellbound (Dman) William&#8217;s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic High&#8217;s Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86&#8217;Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
Swazi Redbeard &#8220;a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard&#8221; (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry] X Grapefruit
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project


----------



## ozzydiodude

T
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X William&#8217;s Wonder
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
Titan&#8217;s Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Tarantula = ???
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]

U
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk

V
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen

W
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
Willie D (Reservoir) William&#8217;s Wonder X New York City Diesel
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X William&#8217;s Wonder
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) William&#8217;s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X William&#8217;s Wonder
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X William&#8217;s Wonder

Y
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X &#8220;secret F1&#8221;
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya

Z
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion


----------



## Rosebud

Very cool Ozzy, thanks for posting that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:stoned:






.


----------



## Mutt

MrSoul "Princess" has roots from Jack Herer. If you want to dig deeper in the cindy stuff.
hXXp://cannabismjseeds.com/cinderella-8899-cannabis-seeds.html


			
				MrSoul said:
			
		

> Princess is a female which resulted fro m a seed found in a Jack Herer bud I bought in Amsterdam near the Sensi Seed Bank at "Coffeeshop Sensi Smile"





> The progression I went through was:
> P.50 = Princess/(ShivaSkunk/Princess'Brother)
> P.75 = Princess/P.50
> Cinderella 88 = Princess/P.75
> Cinderella 99 = Princess/Cinderella 88



what is really cool is if you dig really deep into each strain you'll find that most all strains have roots in a handful of landraces. just a genetic melting pot.


----------



## ozzydiodude

heres another list orginally posted by  a Texaskid post at Thcfarmer. 

British clone only strains;
AK47(clone)cherry pheno.............................(john goodman)
The Apple(clone)...................................... ..lemonxkali mist
Bin Laden(clone)...................................... ...ak47?, available throughout Hackney
Blue Ice (clone)..........................................f ound in wales
The Blues or livers(clone).............................possibly an old Northern Lights X Big Bud
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme(clone)....................................De von/Exeter/Bristol SouthWest
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme (clone)...................................SouthWes t
Cheese (clone)........................................... exodus skunk No.1 clone
cheesexnorthernlights(clone)...................... ...from Luton
cola/kola(clone)....................................... ...midlands strain
"The Dunk*(clone)...................................... 98`s g13 pucka type
El Yucateca(clone)................................... ...(ganja pasha)
ES (clone)........................................... .......old nigerian x skunk cross (Oldtimer's cut)
FatSat(clone)..................................... ........NL5xHaze x Transkei Lime from Bristol area circa '95
FreeTibet x WW(clone)................................(HS`s pineapple pheno)
G or G-force(clone).....................................s muggled from the dam (Graham)
GrapefruitKush (clone).................................Sensi Hindu Kush f2 pre'90
G-star(clone)....................................... ......(banana man)
Jordan(clone)..................................... ........SuperSkunk x ? from westlondon
Jack herer.ukv1(clone)................................. sat dom.
kali mist.............................................. .......old phenotype, london
Kali "pre98"(clone)................................ .... ....sativa dom. not seed stock!
kalishnapple(clone)tropicanna pheno................kalimist x pineapple(Sonic)
Kentish Creme(clone)....................................ba gseed from Jamaica
krowberry(clone).................................. ........blackberry x grand daddy purple
Lemon(clone)...................................... .........haze hybrid cut
lemonade(clone)................................... .......from the Midlands
Lemon&Lime(clone)................................. .....'87 citral xHawaiian
Lot 5(clone).......................................... .......(oldtimer1)
MudHaze or 'Maze(clone)................................grown since '89..'87, Haze?cut x SOIL (Earthy DurbanPxSk#1), Norfolk
Mystery strain(clone)....................................( elevator man)
Nap(clone)........................................ ..........clone only indica strain (Banana Man)
navinder(clone)................................... .........british breed
No Name(aka John Doh)(clone)........................(Sonic)
Old Boy Blue (clone)......................................East Anglia
Orange Skelter(clone)...................................S k1 x CaliOxSk1 Circa '87 from Harrow area
Peng(clone)....................................... ..........Nottinghamshire
Rudebwoy(clone)................................... .......'85 JA xSkunk1, South London
Rumpole Stiltskin(clone).................................l ondon, indica
Peng (clone)........................................... .....ssh oldschool pheno, london
Pineapple(clone).................................. .........skunk 1 x alaskan jamaican (Sonic)
Pr1(clone)........................................ ...........from preston
Psychosis(clone) .........................................possibly old superskunk pheno handled by exodus crew
Purple Afghan(clone)..................................... (ganja pasha)
Purple pineapple(clone).................................. purple pineapple skunk
Safe House(clone)...................................... ..(Sonic)
Shaker(or Five Times)(clone)...........................90s NL#5XHaze been around West Country for 10yrs+
smurf berry............................................. .....galactic smurf xhaze santa maria x krowberrry
SKOB(clone)....................................... .........'89 MalawiCob xSuperSunk from Cornwall & CapeTown
Strawberries and Cream (clone).......................Brum
SugarPuffs(clone)................................. ........(kelogdog)
swa swa(clone) ...........................................backcro ss?
Sweet p(clone).......................................... ..sweet tooth x power plant
Tooti-Fruity(clone)..................................... ...south-east midlands
Top44 sport (clone).......................................(Edd ieShoestring)
Viking(clone)..................................... ...........originally from holland
WeeBubble(clone).................................. .......'90 BG selection from Glasgow outskirts
White Cheese(clone)..................................... cheese x white widow, heavily guarded in Norfolk

British bred strains;
Back to cheese(f1`s and clone)........................(brightside)
BB cheese............................................ ........cheesexafgan(big buddah seeds)
BB bluecheese........................................ .......(cheesexafgan)xblueberry (big buddah seeds)
Big haze(f1).......................................... ........original Haze x chronic (Crazy x seeds)
Bubble Axe.(f1).......................................... ....saxon axe x bubbledust (fritillary seeds)
Cheesonix (f1).............................................. .Cheese x Chronic
(cheesexNL) x strawberry haze(f1)....................(lovelightpower)
cheese x shimla(f1)........................................ ..(Sonic)
Cheese x Yumboldt(f1)......................................
Floater x Lifesaver(multi-parent F1 seedline)........(BeAn)
FreeTibet x WW(f1)........................................(So7 omon seeds)
G-bomb(s1).......................................... .........(big buddah seeds)
goats cheese(f1)........................................ ....(banana man)
Goldfinger........................................ .............
Hawaiian Maui Wowie Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)(Jolly Green Giant)
Jacky p(f1)............................................. .......jackherer(male) x The Dunk(ukG13 clone) ([email protected])
Jackie psd(f1)........................................... .....sour diesel(male) x jackie p"([email protected])
JLo (f1).............................................. ...........Kentish Creme X Flo
Kachina(f1 and clone)......................................(HotHo useFlowers)
Landing Zone(f1).......................................... ..Jack Herer x Durban Poison (fritillary seed)
Lemon stinky(f1)........................................ .....sensi star x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
Malonica(f1)...................................... .............malawi gold x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
malahazi(f1)...................................... ..............original haze x malawi gold(Crazy x seed's)
mantis(f1)........................................ ...............nap x haze x santa maria (Banana Man)
Marbled white (f1)............................................Wh ite Pearl x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
MoFlo............................................. ................
Old times(f1)......................................... ..........esb x ? (oldtimer1)
pops(f1).......................................... ...............(Banana Man)
pineapple x shimla(f1)........................................ (Sonic)
Saxon Axe (f1 and clone)...................................NL x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
The Smelly One............................................... ..
sour krow(f1).......................................... .........(Banana Man)
sour smurf(f1)......................................... .........(Banana Man)
Spicy cheese.(f1 and f2)...................................Spice x BBCheese (So7omon Seeds)
Strawberry Cheesel (f1)....................................Cheese x Strawberry Diesel (Suburban Seeds)
Swazi Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)..........(Jolly Green Giant)
Swowie Skunk(f1)......................................... ...(Bloodz in da Hoodz)
WW x FreeTibet(f1) .........................................(So7omon Seeds)

An odd List of strain not mentioned much in other genetics lists:

-DoubleDawg-ChemDawg D x (ChemDawg '91 x Afghani[SensiSeeds])
-Double Underdawg is 91 Chem Dawg x [UnderDawg X Underdawg-SS - Afghani#1]
-Chem Haze Diesel (rez) is ChemHaze [Chem D x '93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze] x Sour Diesel IBL
-Tresdawg is Double Dawg [Chem Dawg D X Afghani#1 BX] x Chem Dawg D
-Giesel is ChemDxSuperskunk(Mass?)
-rainbow Kush(kyle kushman) hawaiian sativaX -kkpurplekush (aka HPK)
-jackie-o is aeric77's calio combined with jack candy, jack candy is a selection from jack flash
-Blowfish (katsu)-Dutch Flowers (G13 / Blue Dot / -Oregon Funk) F1
-Superdawg is 91ChemxSuperskunk(Mass?)
-Blackberry Widow F2 by Jojorizo. (blackberry x white widow?)
-Afgooey- Afghan X Mauii Haze (or Afghan x BlueBerry for Norcal version)
-


----------



## ozzydiodude

Blue Heaven( DJ Short). Chocolate Thai, Highland Oaxaca Gold and Afghani Indica.
-"Cheese"-'Sport' (unique) pheno from 1988 Sensi Skunk#1
-Chemo-University of BC Cancer Research Center clone, varying stories on how it got out.
-Cherry Slyder-Skitty's keeper Cherry pheno from Sagmartha's Slyder.
-Green Crack-SSSC Skunk #1 x Local Sweet Leaf Afghani
-Dank *** *****-AxB by Hybe (A=Old oregon purple hybrid X B=Emerald Triangle Funk)
-Diesel, Original aka Headband aka Daywrecker-Chem/Dawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi NL) *note - latest "headband" cut appears to be different than the OD.
-Grandaddy Purple aka GDP-Purple Urkle x Salmon Creek Big Bud
-Jack's Cleaner-(Subcool) Cleaner' (Pluton/Lambsbread/Purple Haze/Nothern Lights) x Jack Herer male. 100+/- grown out, best selected = JC *
-Lemonaid-Suspected 1976 Afghani.
-Schrom-Romulan x Columbian Gold
-Soquick's AK99-AK47 x Cinderella 99
-Sour Kush-(unk)OG Kush x NYCD
-StrawBerry Cough (Kyle Kushman)-Strawberry Fields x Haze
-Krush-Afghan Sativa brought back to BC '70-'80
-Shoreline-Texas Skunk clone, used alot for commercial, true lineage unknown.
-Bubba Kush pre2001 (see also "katsu" see also "Green")-Much conjecture, little fact. From much investigation katsu, green and pre2k1 are the same thing, undisputed best example
-Ole 47 - (Black Label) 70s ind/sat hybrid)
-Sassy Frass- Chimera-SAS; Superior Afghani Skunk (not to be confused with super skunk)
-Sweetest Sativa (Joint Chimera/DJ Short Project)
-Mental Floss- Chimera- Schnazzleberry #2- Chimera-From the same mother as the original super-stoney Schnazzleberry)
-Island Sweet Skunk (ISS)-Federation Seeds-he Island Sweet Skunk (ISS) has been grown on Vancouver Island in BC for many years as a stabelized Sativa-Skunk cross-)
-Fast Manitoba x Manitoba Poison- GREAT WHITE -NORTH-Fast Manitoba was developed from Sensi's Early Girl strain. Crossed with Manitoba Poison-)
-Manitoba Poison- Great White North-african origins turns purple)
-G33 bx2- Head Seeds-G33 was the designation of my favorite plant From the G13 x NYCD cross I ran. The plant was pollenated by the same male) G13bx x G13bx that was used for my G13bx f2 generation. The seeds were grown out males were Selected and backcrossed to the G33 mum. The males from this generation fathered these G33bx2 seeds)
-Fourplay-Head Seeds-[Cinderella99 x Apollo11 from Joey Weed] x [NYCD x G13]
-G13-Diesel-Head Seeds-[SD's G13 x G13 bx line] X [Rezdog's SourDieselv3]
-Cin-Diesel- Head Seeds-[C99xA11 mother grown from joeyweed] X [Reservoir Seed's

Landraces Details (The regions of origin for pure cannabis plants which have been used for hybridization):

Marijuana, Cannabis sativa L., is an annual plant that was thought in the past being a member of the great family of the Urticaceae. Hemp grows from the Equator to the Sub-Arctic areas of the world: marijuana is indeed a wild grass "domesticated" by man for his various needs. All modern marijuana hybrids derive from seeds coming from the following regions of Origin (landraces list follows):

a) Brazil (Sativa) (0° to 30° south latitude). Strain: Brazilian Lemons (Sativa), the local "Maconha" also called "diamba" in Yoruba, the African-Brazilian language spoken by Candomblè communities in Recife. In Brazil it's also widespread a Paraguayan weed type named "Faso".
b) Colombia (Sativa) (Equator). Strains: Punta Roja (Purple tops), Cali Hills, Choco, Lowland, Santa Marta Gold and Panama Gold (Sativa).
c) Congo (Sativa) (Equator). Strain: Local marijuana (Sativa)
d) Afghanistan and Pakistan (Indica) (30° to 37° North latitude). Strains: all deriving names from regions of Origin: Hash plants Mazar-i-Sharif, Kandahaar, Citral and Hindu Kush are types of cannabis Indica-Afganica grown for hashish production.
e) Southern India (Sativa) (10° to 20° latitude North). Tropical. Strain: Ganja from Kerala, Madras and Mysore (Sativa).
f) Jamaica (Sativa) (18° North latitude). Tropical. Strain: local hybrids of Caribbean, Colombian and Mexican strains imported into the island (Sativa).
g) Kenya (Sativa) (Equator). Strain: Marijuana from Kisumu (Sativa).
h) Lebanon (Indica) (34° North latitude). Temperate. Strain: Hash plant (Indica) related to Hindu Kush strain.
i) Malawi (Sativa) (Equator). Strain: potent Marijuana local (Sativa).
j) Mexico (Sativa) (15° to 27° North latitude). Subtropical. Strain: Chapanera, Guerrera, Nayarit, Michoacan, Oaxaca, Acapulco Gold e Yucatan Gold (Sativa).
k) Rif Mountains valleys, Morocco (35° North latitude). Temperate. Strain: Hash plant related to Hindu Kush and Lebanon (Indica).
l) Nepal (Indica) (26° to 30° North latitude). Subtropical. Strain: typical indigenous hash plant (Indica).
m) Russia (Ruderalis) (35° to 60° latitude North). Temperate and Arctic. Strain: Cannabis spontanica, Strain: Ruderalis.
n) South Africa (Sativa) (22° to 35° south latitude). Temperate. Strain: Dagga, local spontanica (Sativa).
o) Southeast Asia (Sativa) (10° to 20° North latitude). Subtropical. Strain: Cambodian, Laotian, Thai and Vietnamese (Sativa).


----------



## lilgrove

The list left out Blue Dream. I have been wondering the genetics of this strain as it is one of my favorites.


----------

